# How much wood is in this truck?



## MofoG23 (Jun 26, 2010)

It is being sold as 3 full cord - what are your thoughts?  Think its close?

Thanks!


----------



## smokinj (Jun 26, 2010)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> It is being sold as 3 full cord - what are your thoughts?  Think its close?
> 
> Thanks!






yep


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think so. Here is why, but check my math. 

First a question, is that a 10 or is it a 12 cu yd dump truck? 10 cu yds = 270 cu ft., 12 cu yds = 324 cu ft. which is closer. A cord = 128 cu ft tight stacked. So loose packed in a 12 cu yd dump truck means it is short quite a bit of 3 cords. (3 x 128 = 384 cu ft). If it's a 10 cu yd dump truck, it's a generous 2 cords.


----------



## rdust (Jun 26, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I don't think so. Here is why, but check my math.
> 
> First a question, is that a 10 or is it a 12 cu yd dump truck? 10 cu yds = 270 cu ft., 12 cu yds = 324 cu ft. which is closer. A cord = 128 cu ft tight stacked. So loose packed in a 12 cu yd dump truck means it is short quite a bit of 3 cords. (3 x 128 = 384 cu ft). If it's a 10 cu yd dump truck, it's a generous 2 cords.



It looks tossed, I find it closer to 180 cu ft for loose tossed wood.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 26, 2010)

lol if you think that truck is not hualing 3 cords you havent cut much wood grab your saws and fille-r-up lol that a very tall order!


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2010)

We've received 2 cord dump truck loads before and have a 4 cord pile we are stacking right now. I would guess that the truck has about 2.5 cords if it's a 12 cu yd bed. exceptionalLee could probably provide better insight.


----------



## glenng (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes that does appear to be 3 cords.  Thats a big truck. Even tossed its 3cords. That truck is packing  a lot of heat.


----------



## okotoks guy (Jun 26, 2010)

I bet it would be close.I know it should be properly measured,and tightly stacked, 
but with it being stacked over the top like that......hard to tell.If I paid for 3 cords, 
and that's what showed up,I'd accept it.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jun 26, 2010)

The guy I buy from has a similar size truck.  It is 4' high and 7' across on the inside with a 12' bed.  He loads it high like that and calls it 2 cord.  It is a very generous 2 cord when stacked as tight as I can stack it, maybe 2 1/4 cord.  He says he's never had a single complaint.  He told me the same thing about 180 cu. ft./tossed = 1 full cord stacked.  Maybe the truck in the picture is bigger, I don't know much about dump trucks, just how to figure it when stacked. ;-)


----------



## Tony H (Jun 26, 2010)

If you want to dump it in my yard I'll stack it and report howe much wood we have!


----------



## MofoG23 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have another guy who is selling a "a full 10 ton dump" for about the same price.  I guess if its ~ 10-12 cu yd dump it should be around 2.5-3 cord?

Thanks guys


----------



## JoeyD (Jun 26, 2010)

That truck is closer to a 16 yard body. I believe there is close to 3 cords in it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeyD said:
			
		

> That truck is closer to a 16 yard body...


It only has a single axle.  Who would put a 16 yard box on a single axle?

I say it's a generous 2 cord but shy of 3.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 26, 2010)

Thats a big truck If it can haul 10,000 lbs and I am sure it can it will haul 3 cords is that 3 cords in there? Only one way to find out.....And depends on who doing the stacking...But if the owner of the truck says its 3 cords I would tend to beleave him until I prove otherwise!  Oh did I say thats a big truck.....My s-10 and 4x8x3 and the bed will haul 1 cord.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 26, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> JoeyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



International 4900


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't see any single axle dump trucks around here.  Everyone here runs with tandem or tri-axles plus a mid-mount lift axle to boot.

Speaking of mid-mount lift axles, making sharp turns with those those down are impossible.  I was sitting out in the middle of an intersection waiting for traffic to move through as the light was about to turn amber so I could complete a left turn.  A loaded dump truck was coming at me fast from the opposite direction trying to make a left turn but he forgot to lift his mid-mounted axle.  His lift axle was dancing like crazy as he fought the turn and he managed to lift the axle just in the nick of time.


----------



## JoeyD (Jun 26, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After taking a better look it most likely is not a 16 yard truck, but the way its heaped it could hold 14 yards. That truck could certainly hold the weight of 3 cords. So my new guess would be close to 3 cords but after stacking I think you might fall a little short. :roll:  Remember, when a truck body is measured in square yards it is water level minus the wooden side boards. They are just there to keep heaped up material from falling out.


----------



## btuser (Jun 26, 2010)

This Spring I ordered 4 cord and when the guy showed up I thought I'd hit the jackpot.  Single axle dump with at least an 8x5 bed and 6' high stuffed to a white line painted in the bed.  4 trips later I was POSITIVE I had at least 5 cord of wood and had only paid for 4 cord.  WHOOOHOOO!  Believe it or not, after 18 years in business this guy knew what a cord of wood was supposed to be.  After carefull stacking I got about 4.125 cord.   Still a bargin simply because a REAL cord of wood measures up.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jun 27, 2010)

Mofo,

I recently hauled 2 medium loads of wood in a truck like that. I had exactly 4 cords. I think you have about 2.5-3 ish.

Just dig a pool, fill it with water, dump the wood and calculate the water displacement. If you have 384 cubic feet, it's good to go!



Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 27, 2010)

There is a guy that has sold wood for thirty years hear that delivers in a truck just like that and piled just like it. He claims "about three cords" and people buy from him year in and year out. What I can't find is anybody that ever stacked it out and measured it. Would like to know because he is only two miles from me.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 27, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The is a guy that has sold wood for thirty years hear that delivers in a truck just like that and piled just like it. He claims "about three cords" and people buy from him year in and year out. What I can't find is anybody that ever stacked it out and measured it. Would like to know because he is only two miles from me.



If that truck cant haul 3 cords I QUITE...........My s-10 and trailer can haul one.....


----------



## fossil (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it's a generous 3 cords.  In any case, for all the goddang work the dude put into it to bring you a load like that of C/S/D...are you gonna get all squirrely with him about whether it's 2.987 cord or 3.126 cord?  It's a lot of wood.  Buy it, stack it, measure it out...if it's short by a few splits, call the guy back up and I bet he makes good on it.  Rick


----------



## smokinj (Jun 27, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> I think it's a generous 3 cords.  In any case, for all the goddang work the dude put into it to bring you a load like that of C/S/D...are you gonna get all squirrely with him about whether it's 2.987 cord or 3.126 cord?  It's a lot of wood.  Buy it, stack it, measure it out...if it's short by a few splits, call the guy back up and I bet he makes good on it.  Rick



+100


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2010)

If it's actually 2.5 cords in a 12 cu yd dump truck like it appears to be, and the guy is selling it as 3 cords, then he better have a sweet price per cord. When I am paying for a 3 cord load, I want an accurate measure of quantity, not just "wow, that's a big pile of wood". WA state law backs me up on this. There have been too many wood deliverers shorting customers here. So they put some teeth into the regs. The good guys locally will deliver a 2.25 cord load when one orders a 2 cord load. They get a lot of loyal repeat customers and no complaints.


----------



## mtarbert (Jun 27, 2010)

A few years ago I was forced to buy firewood. So....I call a Firewood seller and order three cord. The guy comes on time with a truck loaded with splits...dumps it and says he will be back in a half hour.......well 30 min later while I am stacking the first load he comes pulling up with another load. He and Junior jump out of his truck and commence to help me stack  Before This gets too long  ....I ordered three cords and got     3  1/2  .Fair is fair  I payed him for the 1/2 cord extra (actually he handed the money to (Junior")  And we all enjoyed a couple of RCs ad some Moon Pies.    If you are going to howl about a short load.....be willing to pay if it is extra.....Mike
2


----------



## mainstation (Jun 27, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lol if you think that truck is not hualing 3 cords you havent cut much wood grab your saws and fille-r-up lol that a very tall order!



+1. 
well said.


----------



## RobC (Jun 27, 2010)

This dump will hold 14 yards top of metal side and 16 to top of wood plank, water level. That aside it always depends on if your buying or selling doesn't it ? 3 cords is a lot of wood.....
Rob


----------



## NWfuel (Jun 27, 2010)

My truck has a 14' long by 7'6" wide by 5' tall bed. It is single axle and hauls 34,000 lbs legally. It will hold 3 cords water level of cut and split 16" wood. My truck will also hold 20 cu. yards of a lighter material like mulch if mounded. It looks like there is maybe 2-1/3 cords on that truck. See my truck at www.nwfuel.com
Also, if the truck in question has a tower up front for the hoist it will take away 1/6th cord. Most likely has a scissor lift though.

Thomas


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2010)

mtarbert said:
			
		

> A few years ago I was forced to buy firewood. So....I call a Firewood seller and order three cord. The guy comes on time with a truck loaded with splits...dumps it and says he will be back in a half hour.......well 30 min later while I am stacking the first load he comes pulling up with another load. He and Junior jump out of his truck and commence to help me stack  Before This gets too long  ....I ordered three cords and got     3  1/2  .Fair is fair  I payed him for the 1/2 cord extra (actually he handed the money to (Junior")  And we all enjoyed a couple of RCs ad some Moon Pies.    If you are going to howl about a short load.....be willing to pay if it is extra.....Mike
> 2



Agreed Mike. I would pay the guy extra just for the help stacking. It takes a while to stack 3 cords. No one that has delivered wood to me has ever offered to help stack it.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jun 28, 2010)

here's my 2 cord truck


----------



## FLINT (Jun 28, 2010)

mainstation said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree as well.  

There is a crap load of wood in that truck.  I'd not question 3 cords.


----------



## Lucky Phil (Jun 28, 2010)

[quote author="fyrwoodguy" date="1277698775"]here's my 2 cord truck

Nice truck.  Looks like a nice setup, too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 28, 2010)

mtarbert said:
			
		

> A few years ago I was forced to buy firewood. So....I call a Firewood seller and order three cord. The guy comes on time with a truck loaded with splits...dumps it and says he will be back in a half hour.......well 30 min later while I am stacking the first load he comes pulling up with another load. He and Junior jump out of his truck and commence to help me stack  Before This gets too long  ....I ordered three cords and got     3  1/2  .Fair is fair  I payed him for the 1/2 cord extra (actually he handed the money to (Junior")  And we all enjoyed a couple of RCs ad some Moon Pies.    If you are going to howl about a short load.....be willing to pay if it is extra.....Mike
> 2



Wow . . . lots of customer service lessons here.

* Delivering what one promises . . . and going the extra yard by making sure the customer gets what he pays for . . . and more.

* Keeping one's promise in terms of time . . . realizing that time is as an important commodity as money and telling the person when they will be back . . . and doing just that in case the customer has plans.

* Showing true grit . . . jumping in to provide that special and unexpected measure of service by helping stack the wood . . . at this point I'm pretty sure this person would have my business for the rest of my life.

* Teaching the younger generation the value in hard work . . . by giving the extra money to the son rather than keeping it.

And let's not forget the lesson from the customer (i.e. you) . . . namely doing the right and honorable thing and paying for the extra wood. Kudos to you.


----------



## tonelover (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not a truck expert but it looks like the one that my firewood guy brings when I order 3 cords and it usually measures up pretty darned close.


----------

